# Hamm trip. September 09. Photo heavy. Part I



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought I'd put up some photos for those forum members who haven't been to Hamm to see what it looks like before, during and after the show.









The Foyer where you come into the show. When I first started coming to Hamm back in the mid nineties this was the only room apart from the venomous room that was used for the show. In those days the main hall hadn't even been built.









Livestock 'tent' tagged onto the side of the Halls.









The main hall, left.









The main hall, centre.









Livestock, plants and rodent / exotic mammal 'tent'









The milking parlour









The tribune hall, taken from the balcony









Main hall, left.









Main hall, centre.









Main hall, right.









Peter Rices' stand, photo taken from behind my stand.









The ubiquitous Jaap manning Peters' stand.









Darren from CPR come over to say hello.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pics Geoff, Darren looks quite demonic !


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Great PicsJ

Shame the show was not that empty the whole way through would have been far more pleasant as apposed to inhaling other people odours all day lol.

As a side note did anyone think the show was quiet for a September as every other show we have been to has been far busier!

Vicki x


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

really will have to get my butt over there somewhen !!!

quality pics mate... thanks for the tour...


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Thats great , big place , nice to see what I'm missing . Grrr


----------



## lisafay (Apr 16, 2009)

that was quiet???!
I hate to think what it's like other years! We were there in may and thought it was quite busy, but last weekend was crazy in comparison


----------

